# baking soda+shortening



## socrates

Hola a todos!

podrian ayudarme con unos terminos culinarios?? me mandaron una receta de chocolate chips y no se como se dice en español "baking soda" (es polvo de hornear???) y tampoco "shortening"... la receta dice 1/2 cup of shortening. 

Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias!


----------



## MarkLondres

socrates, en una receta de "chocolate chip [cookies] "shortening" sería "margarina o mantequilla"
en general puede ser cualquier tipo de grasa, por ejemplo el "shortening" en ciabatta es aceite de olivias.

M


----------



## socrates

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> socrates, en una receta de "chocolate chip [cookies] "shortening" sería "margarina o mantequilla"
> en general puede ser cualquier tipo de grasa, por ejemplo el "shortening" en ciabatta es aceite de olivias.
> 
> M


 
Ok, entiendo...pero en la receta ademas de esto indica 1 cup of butter....¿querra referirse a "aceite" entonces cuando dice "shortening"?

muchas gracias y disculpen la insitencia en el tema!..
saludos.


----------



## MarkLondres

Hmmm. interesante...

mejor que esperas unos de nuestros amigos estadoudinenses. Aquí en Inglaterra "shortening" significa lo que mencioné. nunca hago galletas pero no puedo imaginar porque las galletas necesitan dos tipos de grasa. quizás "shotening" solo significa "margarina" o otro tipo de grasa hidrogenizada artificialmente.

Podríamos suponer que las galletas necesitan "1.5 cups" de grasa, de cual "1 cup" debe ser mantequilla para mantener el sabor de mantequilla en las galletas terminadas... no lo sé.

M


----------



## socrates

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> Hmmm. interesante...
> 
> mejor que esperas unos de nuestros amigos estadoudinenses. Aquí en Inglaterra "shortening" significa lo que mencioné. nunca hago galletas pero no puedo imaginar porque las galletas necesitan dos tipos de grasa. quizás "shotening" solo significa "margarina" o otro tipo de grasa hidrogenizada artificialmente.
> 
> Podríamos suponer que las galletas necesitan "1.5 cups" de grasa, de cual "1 cup" debe ser mantequilla para mantener el sabor de mantequilla en las galletas terminadas... no lo sé.
> 
> M


 
Claro! la receta me la mando un familiar de Estados Unidos, por ello tal vez hay alguna diferencia con el vocabulario...

Esperaremos a ver quien puede aclarar esta duda!..
gracias Mark!

Saludos.


----------



## MarkLondres

socrates said:
			
		

> Claro! la receta me la mando un familiar de Estados Unidos, por ello tal vez hay alguna diferencia con el vocabulario...
> 
> Esperaremos a ver quien puede aclarar esta duda!..
> gracias Mark!
> 
> Saludos.


 
ya lo sé porque en Inglatterra se llaman "biscuits" y se puede comprarlas en supermercados (por eso no necesitamos hacerlas), usamos gramas en lugar de "cups" y sobre todo preferemos helado!

Good luck chef!


----------



## duder

Tal vez esto te ayude:

_*Shortening is a fat used in food preparation, especially baked goods*, and is so called because it inhibits the formation of long gluten strands in wheat-based doughs, giving them a "short" texture (as in shortbread). *Shortening can be made from animal fat (lard), but is more commonly a hydrogenated vegetable oil that is solid at room temperature. Shortening has a higher smoke point than butter and margarine, and it has 100% fat content, compared to 80% for butter and margarine. *Crisco, a popular brand, was first produced in 1911._
(fuente: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortening)

En EE.UU. hay marcas específicas de "shortening" (como el Crisco arriba), pero supongo que funcionaría cualquier manteca (vegetal o de animal) que se use para cocinar.


----------



## socrates

thanks!...aqui en Argentina no existen estas riquisimas cookies por eso quiero hacerlas....

PD/PS: puedo hacerte una correccion? "preferemos" no esta bien, lo correcto es: "preferimos"...


----------



## socrates

duder said:
			
		

> Tal vez esto te ayude:
> 
> _*Shortening is a fat used in food preparation, especially baked goods*, and is so called because it inhibits the formation of long gluten strands in wheat-based doughs, giving them a "short" texture (as in shortbread). *Shortening can be made from animal fat (lard), but is more commonly a hydrogenated vegetable oil that is solid at room temperature. Shortening has a higher smoke point than butter and margarine, and it has 100% fat content, compared to 80% for butter and margarine. *Crisco, a popular brand, was first produced in 1911._
> 
> 
> En EE.UU. hay marcos específicos de "shortening" (como el Crisco arriba), pero supongo que funcionaría cualquier manteca (vegetal o de animal) que se use para cocinar.


 
Gracias! me es util tambien este dato. Mi tia, que fue quien me paso la receta, tambien puso Crisco entre parentesis, pero tampoco entendia su significado. Ahora queda mas claro...
Por lo que entiendo entonces tendria que utilizar dos tipos de grasa diferente (butter y shortening) osea manteca y aceite o manteca y grasa propiamente dicha....

Si tienen alguna otra sugerencia los "escucho"...
gracias por la rapidez en contestar!


----------



## Pelirroja Peligrosa

Hola socrates, 

Se puede sustituir mantequilla. Voy a tratar de explicar esto, pero es un poco difícil. Soy del EEUU, pero vivo en Inglaterra ahora. No sé la palabra para "shortening" en español, pero es igual a "lard" y mi diccionario dice que "lard" significa "manteca de cerdo." ¿Sabes que es este? Yo hacía las galletas con mantequilla en vez de "shortening" muchas veces sin problemas. 

"Shortening" mantiene aire en las galletas la mejor que todas grasas, y por eso, son más gordas. Sin embargo, mantequilla tiene mejor sabor. Las dos son "sólidas." En la otra mano, aceite de oliva y margarina son grasas "líquidas." Con galletas, por favor, no las uses o puedes quemar las galletas y serían muy flacas. 

¡Espero que te ayude!
 
(Después de escribir este “post,” vi que alguien ya te contesta. Lo sientoJ)


----------



## MarkLondres

socrates said:
			
		

> thanks!...aqui en Argentina no existen estas riquisimas cookies por eso quiero hacerlas....
> 
> PD/PS: puedo hacerte una correccion? "preferemos" no esta bien, lo correcto es: "preferimos"...


 
Solo un error en el hilo entero??? me parece mentira

GRacias


----------



## socrates

jajaja, ok, no usare aceites en galletas!!!...(no soy muy buena cocinera)...
con respecto a lo que decis de "manteca de cerdo", si lo entiendo, es mas como una grasa para cocinar no para comer con pan como la "manteca". Creo que lo que voy a hacer es unir estos dos ingredientes y voy a poner manteca nomas!!!... 
Gracias!!!

Alguno tiene alguna sugerencia para baking soda??? es realmente "polvo de hornear"??


----------



## socrates

MarkLondres said:
			
		

> Solo un error en el hilo entero??? me parece mentira
> 
> GRacias


escribis muy bien en español!!!


----------



## araceli

Hola
Ahí va un hilo de baking-soda:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39597


----------



## socrates

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola
> Ahí va un hilo de baking-soda:


 
ah! si! muchas gracias...estaba equivocada baking soda es bicarbonato de sodio!..
muchas gracias a todos y voy a ponerme a cocinar! 

saludos!


----------



## araceli

Yo cuando no tengo polvo para hornear uso bicarbonato de sodio, que es uno de los ingredientes.
Suerte con la receta.


----------



## Lizajoy

Hola Socrates,


Puedes sustituir perfectamente Crisco por mantequilla o una margarina solida (que tenga grasas hidrogenadas, lee la etiqueta, no cojas las que son faciles de untar--no funcionaran).  Con Crisco las galletas suben un poco mas, pero te aseguro que la mantequilla o margarina en su lugar daran resultados buenisimos.  

No he logrado encontrar Crisco aqui en Espana, lo sustituyo como he dicho arriba y nunca he tenido problemas (en cuanto se refiere a la pasteleria). 

(Un truco para la receta de cookies con pepitas de chocolate:  disuelve el bicarbonato de sodio en una cucharadita de agua primero, la textura de las galletas saldra incluso mejor. )

Saludos,


Lizajoy


----------



## socrates

muchas gracias por los "tips" de cocina y de idioma! hoy me han sido muy utiles, cuando las tenga listas les cuento como me fue!

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Narda

Socrates, yo uso/usaría definitivamente mantequilla.  No solamente por el sabor, sino porque también se ha comprobado que los compuestos no son muy saludables.  Yo se que muchas personas piensan que la mantequilla tiene mucho colesterol, pero los "oleos" compuestos también son altos en colesterol y tengo entendido que no se eliminan del sistema como sucede con la mantequilla.  De todos modos ya las galletitas engordan, asi que si las vamos a disfrutar mejor bien disfrutadas.   Al menos eso creo yo.


----------



## patrikia

Hola Socrates,
Al shortening en México le decimos manteca vegetal. Es una grasa blanquísima, más blanca que la manteca animal (lard) y no se derrite a la temperatura ambiente, a diferencia de la margarina o la mantequilla. En México la venden en unos bloques rectangulares grandes (15 o 20 cm de alto) envueltos en un plástico delgado (a diferencia de las latas que encuentras en EU). La usan mucho en pastas porque esponja bien la masa y porque es muuuuy barata, pero es cierto, es malísima para la salud y no da un sabor particularmente bueno.
Que te salgan ricas tus galletas y ¡buen provecho!


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Hola Socrates,
En el Perú consigues el shortening como "Crisco" o "Manteca Hidrogenada", pero para el caso de las galletas, sí se puede sustituir con mantequilla.  Por otro lado, concuerdo completamente con Narda y con Patrikia, es muy malo para la salud (ojo, es grasa de origen vegetal, por lo tanto no tiene colesterol en sí, sino que el cuerpo la transforma en colesterol muy fácilmente).
A esta hora sospecho que ya las hiciste, ¿qué tal salieron?  
Saludos,
Carolina


----------



## octegui

Hola,
debo añadir que yo he intentado hacer galletas que, en la receta original dice con "shortenig", sustituyendo por margarina y por mantequilla, en distintas ocasiones y no es lo mismo. En efecto, necesitas manteca vegetal, esa es justo la traducción de shortening. A menos, claro, que no la consigas allá. Saludos.


----------



## socrates

Carolina!.... no me anime a hacerlaS!!...jajaja...voy a averiguar primero si aqui existe esta "manteca vegetal" (shortening!!) ya que aqui se utiliza manteca o margarina....
gracias a todos nuevamente!


----------



## Lizajoy

Socrates,

La margarina solida es nada mas que manteca vegetal hidrogenada con agua, colorantes y aromas agredados. Asi que si no encuentras Crisco, prueba con la margarina vegetal solida. La gran diferencia, aparte de los colorantes, etc. es que la grasa vegetal (como la derivada de materias animales) contiene un 100% de grasas, mientras la margarina solida tiene un 80% mas o menos de grasa. En el caso de las galletas, el efecto de la diferencia sera minimo, te aseguro.  

Hago unas diez decenas de galletas de esas cada Navidad para regalar a mis estudiantes. Utilizo la margarina solida (el sueldo de profe no llega para tanta mantequilla) y jamas ha habido ninguna queja.

Saludos y buen provecho,

Lizajoy


Saludos,

Lizajoy


----------



## ILT

Hola Sócrates:

Tan solo una nota: a lo que tú llamas (en Argentina) manteca es lo que para el resto de nosotros es mantequilla, la grasa de leche batida hasta obtener un color amarillo que se puede untar en el pan tostado.  Su traducción al inglés es butter.

Shortening es para tí grasa, y para el resto de nosotros manteca. Un derivado vegetal o de puerco de color blanquecino, que inclusive se puede utilizar para freír.

La diferencia en términos se me quedó muy grabada porque la primera vez que estuve en Argentina, cuando quise comprar unos panecitos, me preguntaron si los quería de manteca o de grasa, y por supuesto que no compré ninguno de los dos, para mí las dos cosas son lo mismo, grasa (normalmente de cerdo o vegetal).  Después, preguntando, me enteré de la diferencia.

En cuanto a tus galletas, necesitas las dos, una para textura y otra para sabor.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## socrates

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hola Sócrates:
> 
> Tan solo una nota: a lo que tú llamas (en Argentina) manteca es lo que para el resto de nosotros es mantequilla, la grasa de leche batida hasta obtener un color amarillo que se puede untar en el pan tostado. Su traducción al inglés es butter.
> 
> Shortening es para tí grasa, y para el resto de nosotros manteca. Un derivado vegetal o de puerco de color blanquecino, que inclusive se puede utilizar para freír.
> 
> La diferencia en términos se me quedó muy grabada porque la primera vez que estuve en Argentina, cuando quise comprar unos panecitos, me preguntaron si los quería de manteca o de grasa, y por supuesto que no compré ninguno de los dos, para mí las dos cosas son lo mismo, grasa (normalmente de cerdo o vegetal). Después, preguntando, me enteré de la diferencia.
> 
> En cuanto a tus galletas, necesitas las dos, una para textura y otra para sabor.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 
mmm...con razon aqui las cookies no existen!...es porque este famoso "shortening" que no es tan comun, entiendo lo que es, y se podria conseguir....pero tengo que averiguar mas o ponerme a cocinar y que sea lo que dios quiera!.. jajjaa..


----------



## ILT

Si las haces con mantequilla (manteca) y margarina te pueden salir bien.  Usa la cantidad de mantequilla (manteca) indicada para butter y la cantidad de margarina indicada para shortening.

Lo que no te conviene usar es minarina, esa "mantequilla/manteca" que no es tal, sino una mezcla de aceites parcialmente hidrogenados que siempre tienen la consistencia precisa para untarse sin romper el pan, la minarina dificulta que las galletas tomen la consistencia adecuada.

Suerte


----------



## Sergio M

Ya de tanto hablar de las galletas, se me antojaron, ¿porqué no nos pasas la receta para hacerlas nosotros?.

Jajaja, te lo agradecería. Ya tengo tentación de probarlas.

Saludos,

Sergio


----------



## patrikia

¡Secundo a Sergio! Podemos comparar notas luego según lo que usamos para hacerlas Patrikia


----------



## patrikia

Faltó un  
en ese último mensaje


----------



## odelotj

Hola Socrates!

Mira, tanto hablar de galletas y ya me dio hambre otra vez. Que tal todos los que te ayudaron, y yo tambien te mandamos nuestras direcciones y nos mandas unas cuantas a nuestras casas??? LOL


----------



## socrates

odelotj said:
			
		

> Hola Socrates!
> 
> Mira, tanto hablar de galletas y ya me dio hambre otra vez. Que tal todos los que te ayudaron, y yo tambien te mandamos nuestras direcciones y nos mandas unas cuantas a nuestras casas??? LOL


 
jajaja, CLARO QUE SIII!!!...encantada de pasarles la receta (aunque me consegui una mas facil   jajjaaj) No se como se maneja el sitio con estos temas "extras", no se si les parece pasarme las direcciones de mails o si la puedo publicar aqui...o bien les paso yo la mia!...avisen que les parece mas practico...


----------



## odelotj

ja ja eran bromas nada mas socrates.  Pero gracias por la oferta, espero disfrutes de tus galletitas


----------



## socrates

odelotj said:
			
		

> ja ja eran bromas nada mas socrates. Pero gracias por la oferta, espero disfrutes de tus galletitas


 
ok entonces... gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## Iliana

socrates said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> podrian ayudarme con unos terminos culinarios?? me mandaron una receta de chocolate chips y no se como se dice en español "baking soda" (es polvo de hornear???) y tampoco "shortening"... la receta dice 1/2 cup of shortening.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas, muchas gracias!


Baking soda es bicarbonato de sodio y shortening es manteca, que puede ser vegetal o animal (de cerdo)


----------



## socrates

socrates said:
			
		

> jajaja, CLARO QUE SIII!!!...encantada de pasarles la receta (aunque me consegui una mas facil  jajjaaj) No se como se maneja el sitio con estos temas "extras", no se si les parece pasarme las direcciones de mails o si la puedo publicar aqui...o bien les paso yo la mia!...avisen que les parece mas practico...


 
 Ok, el que quiera la receta envieme un "private message"!...saludos!..


----------

